# Looking for DC motor in UK



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Join the club when looking for a motor in the UK lol, i am sourcing a forklift motor atm, and have some leads, but they are probably not powerful enough for what you need, and i would seriously advise against using a classic mini, do you know the Cd its like an Arctic truck. lol


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

There are no suppliers of UK made ev motors, I've looked too, best to personally import a warp 9 or ADC 4001 (or whatever suits your needs)from one of the reputable US dealers, shipping isn't actually too bad, but you then get charged VAT and import tax on both the purchase price and shipping!!, still works out less than buying from a UK EV supplier though! (who have also imported from US and added their profit margin!)

Oh, and the classic mini isn't a bad choice actually, it's not that aerodynamic, but has a small total frontal surface area and is very light, so makes a good EV donor, main issue will be rust, old mini's loved to rust so check the body over really well (or like welding!)!

Paul


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

favguy said:


> There are no suppliers of UK made ev motors, I've looked too, best to personally import a warp 9 or ADC 4001 (or whatever suits your needs)from one of the reputable US dealers, shipping isn't actually too bad, but you then get charged VAT and import tax on both the purchase price and shipping!!, still works out less than buying from a UK EV supplier though! (who have also imported from US and added their profit margin!)
> 
> Oh, and the classic mini isn't a bad choice actually, it's not that aerodynamic, but has a small total frontal surface area and is very light, so makes a good EV donor, main issue will be rust, old mini's loved to rust so check the body over really well (or like welding!)!
> 
> Paul


Ok, yes the frontal area is smaller but warp 9 will struggle to get into the engine bay with the box, and it weighs 750kg iirc. there are better cars out there, ie a modern hatchback of weight 900kg and less cd and bigger frontal area needs the same power to push it along, but has a much larger interior and generally a more practical car, it depends what the needs are. and to find a good shell mini will cost alot of money.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Good point about the motor actually, they do have really small engine bays, also, thinking about it, don't they have the transmission integrated into the bottom of the engine? might make coupling a bit complex.

Still, if classic mini is his bag... there are one or two to look at on evalbum.

90's hatchbacks wiegh in around 900kg (I'm building my EV based on a 95 Favorit (there's a love it or hate it choice!) starting weight was around 895Kg's and that was slightly lighter than average for the time.

Late model hatches, even smaller ones come in nearer to 1100 -1200 due to all the crash safety kit and extra steel in them now.

Anyway, nice to see some brits on here now and again  not too many of us here in the UK!

Paul


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

favguy said:


> Good point about the motor actually, they do have really small engine bays, also, thinking about it, don't they have the transmission integrated into the bottom of the engine? might make coupling a bit complex.
> 
> Still, if classic mini is his bag... there are one or two to look at on evalbum.
> 
> ...


Yeah i know the favourit we had a Felicia and took it to prague, on a trip good cars, i am planning a Citroen Saxo, crap Ncap rating so only 900kg or so.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hiya and welcome to Brit corner!

Have you looked at Agni/Lynch Motors? They are a bit more costly but are very small and light compared to a forklift motor.
There is a photo of a Fiesta engine bay with twin Lynch motors on this thread.


----------



## whelmed (Jun 29, 2009)

Hiya other Brits! (Well actually I'm a Canadian living in Britain, but semantics)  I realize the Cd is shite, but it is so tiny which helps with my small garage. 

I hadn't know about the integration of engine and transmission, so thanks for that heads up. My idea is that I want to have a donor car which is cheap as well as has a 'cool' factor to it. IMHO It's a bit disappointing to shell out so much cash on a car and have people think it's just a 10-year old beater (or ricer if you put a lot of cash into it). Plus it's more of a proof of concept ... and I actually like welding. If it works I'll try a 2nd generation model and start designing my own things afterwards.

Kinda sad news about the suppliers here, guess it's the same story for the batteries then? Do you other UK'ers ever get group buys going for batteries and the like (maybe even from Chinese suppliers)? Quite surprised that with the climate here, as well as the low average speed traveled that the UK that there wouldn't be way more EV's on the road.


----------



## whelmed (Jun 29, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> Hiya and welcome to Brit corner!
> 
> Have you looked at Agni/Lynch Motors? They are a bit more costly but are very small and light compared to a forklift motor.
> There is a photo of a Fiesta engine bay with twin Lynch motors on this thread.


Thanks for the thread link - so looks like 1300-1400GBP for the dual motor setup then? Can anyone confirm some prices on these bad boys?


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

whelmed said:


> Thanks for the thread link - so looks like 1300-1400GBP for the dual motor setup then? Can anyone confirm some prices on these bad boys?


£758 or so each for the Agni ones, i'm sure Jozzer will correct me.


----------



## whelmed (Jun 29, 2009)

So is that 758 for the 135 series motor? The 143 motor gives out 22kW at 80V (or 18ish kW at 72V which is possible with my controller). Any idea on the price of this one?


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

whelmed said:


> So is that 758 for the 135 series motor? The 143 motor gives out 22kW at 80V (or 18ish kW at 72V which is possible with my controller). Any idea on the price of this one?


thats for the 95 reinforced series.


----------



## whelmed (Jun 29, 2009)

Gotcha! Thanks for the info btw. Just curious if anyone knows if they ever did take the transmission out of the sump of the mini of it that was only on the older ones?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't think they took the gearbox out of the sump in the original Mini. You could make up a cover over the top where the engine was and then link up a drive to the input shaft or you could use a small front wheel drive transmission from something else given teh extra space without the engine.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

whelmed said:


> IMHO It's a bit disappointing to shell out so much cash on a car and have people think it's just a 10-year old beater


That was my thinking behind getting my MR2. It is really clean and completely rust free which is good for a 5 year old car but amazing for a 19 year old car. It also still looks good after 2 decades and so should look good for the next two.

I could have got a Rover 214 or a Fiat Punto or an old VW Polo but at the end of all the effort and money it will still look like it was destined for the scrappers at the next MOT!

I want to be proud driving my EV, not ducking down out of sight.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, have a look at this thread on twin motors. It might give you some food for thought.


----------

